# Some old pictures



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's some old pictures ya'll might enjoy......


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat. That H Class loco is huge!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Those are great pics - got any more?


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

You just have to love Kodachrome for color retention. Fantastic pictures, enjoyed seeing them.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto....what they said.. great pictures.:thumbsup:

Women wipers?
What did they do?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> Women wipers?
> What did they do?


I'd like to know too - but I'll tell you, I wouldn't want to piss any of those women off ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> I'd like to know too - but I'll tell you, I wouldn't want to piss any of those women off ...


I was going to add a comment about them, but did not.

I didn't want anyone to get offended.

I have seen rougher looking ladies in Ohio.
In one of those bars were they have arm wrestling matches, some had hair on their chins too.:laugh: 
I left in a hurry when a few started arguing with each other.:smokin:

Big Ed felt like 4' tall with those "ladies" tossing each other around.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Those are great pics - got any more?


The pictures were copied from this site:

http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2010/07/26/captured-america-in-color-from-1939-1943/

Great pictures from our proud past......


----------



## TeknikallyChallenged (Dec 22, 2011)

TOM32 said:


> The pictures were copied from this site:
> 
> http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2010/07/26/captured-america-in-color-from-1939-1943/
> 
> Great pictures from our proud past......


wow. I echo that. great pictures! Thanks for sharing!
Life wasn't quite as easy back then.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Life may not have been as easy back then but it was much more simple. Some times I feel that we need to take a step back to a life that is what our granparents knew.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SO....WHAT WAS A "WOMEN WIPER????

Did they dust the Locomotive?

Wipe the engineers butt?:laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

They cleaned the machinery. The picture of the person with the steam washer and the engine is of a woman not a man cleaning the engine's moving parts. They also were employed to clean ship engines and bilges as well.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Massey said:


> They cleaned the machinery. The picture of the person with the steam washer and the engine is of a woman not a man cleaning the engine's moving parts. They also were employed to clean ship engines and bilges as well.
> 
> Massey


OK.....to clean the ships they would have worn bikinis right?:thumbsup:

I know they didn't have bikinis back then.:smokin:


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Massey said:


> Life may not have been as easy back then but it was much more simple. Some times I feel that we need to take a step back to a life that is what our granparents knew.
> 
> Massey[/QUOTE
> 
> ....Or our Parents and perhaps a few of US.......


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome pics! That one of the freight yard with all the boxcars lined up was my favourite. Under a beer advertisement no less!

-J.


----------



## mrjcoz (Apr 12, 2011)

those are the illinois central yards downtown chicago now the museum campus grant and millenium parks.


----------



## babyangel82 (Feb 16, 2012)

nice pictures! =)


----------

